# iPod touch 8 GB or 32 GB?



## antonkan (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, the 32 GB of iPod touch (the third generation) has better performance, speed and graphics, and some games on the iPod touch is not working on 8 GB of iPod touch. I can't decide to buy which version of iPod touch should I get, so you decide to recommend the 8 GB and 32 GB of iPod touch. Thanks!


----------



## Joktan (Jun 28, 2010)

i am thinking the same thing you are...its kinda funny..lol...i can buy a 8gb next week if i want to but if i want the 32 i need to wait till the end of the month..my verdict is i am goin to wait. more space,means more games,more music,more everything.so 32..lol


----------



## jesterscourt (Jun 28, 2010)

You guys do know a new one is coming out this Fall, right?

Be that as it may, if you are going to do anything with videos, get the 32 gig.  8 gigs is a lot for music, but decently compressed movies are going to take up all your space if you only have a handful on the 8 gig one.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jun 28, 2010)

if your getting one soon, get the 3rd gen 32gb, it will be able to do all the things on iOS 4.0 and it is way faster than the 8gb because all they did was they took the 2nd gen 8gb and changed the model into an MC model which all MC models have a new baseban/bootrom put in which makes it considered a 3rd gen ipod even though it is mostly the same thing as 2nd gen 8gb, 

also a jailbreak is coming soonish for iOS 4.0 on MC models so if your looking into that just get the 32gb one


----------



## Dialexio (Jun 28, 2010)

iPod touch 4G will be released in September, when new iPod are announced annually.

I suggest you wait for this; you can probably snag an iPod touch 3G on clearance, or go for the 4G if its features tempt you.


----------



## Urza (Jun 28, 2010)

Three months is a long time to wait.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 28, 2010)

8gb is pretty much useless unless you rip all your music to 32kbit.  (and the SQ will be so low that it is still useless).


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jun 29, 2010)

I say wait until September when the new ones come out.  If you can't wait, then get the 32GB one because you'll eventually run out of space if you get the 8GB if you put alot of music/movies/apps on it.  I currently have a 32GB one because I knew I was going to fill up 8GB fast.


----------



## Michishige (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, I bought the 32 gb one a week ago. I'm pretty pleased with it. When I was deciding I thought 8gb sounded like plenty of space, but now that I think about it and I've actually used it, 8 gb just doesn't cut it.


----------



## jesterscourt (Jun 30, 2010)

32 Gig current gen refurb for 220$+5 shipping (woot)

Don't say I never did anything for ya


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 30, 2010)

If you download LOTS of files and want them to follow you everywhere (I'm talking music and movies) you are going to most definitely want the 32GB touch AND wait until Fall. Believe me. I started off with a 4GB iPod and gradually worked my way up. I got the 16GB touch when it first came out because it was the largest. I nearly filled it right away. Then, my touch got soaked in Powerade sports drink, so it was a nice time to upgrade to the 1st gen 32GB. Shortly after I got my expensive 32GB, (it was $500 bucks at the time...) Apple came out with the 2nd gen. -_- To make matters worse, I believe that was the most expensive the iPod touch ever was and I only got about $50 off because of the recycling program they ran.


----------



## metamaster (Jun 30, 2010)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Well, the 32 GB of iPod touch (the third generation) has better performance, speed and graphics, and some games on the iPod touch is not working on 8 GB of iPod touch.


Well, you kind of said it yourself which is better. If you want an ipod touch for the games and the other demanding apps, go with 32gb. If you want it just for music, go with an ipod nano or something, it's cheaper. Just wait until September if you REALLY want new features. (Probably an even better cpu than the 32gb and maybe even a camera)


----------



## al5911 (Jun 30, 2010)

8GB iPT 3G actually have the same hardware as the 2G.DON'T buy this, it is slow!! Go buy 32GB. If you can wait, go for the upcoming iPT 4G ...IMHO you better wait for the iPT 4G


----------



## Urza (Jul 1, 2010)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> 32 Gig current gen refurb for 220$+5 shipping (woot)
> 
> Don't say I never did anything for ya


You can get a _new_ one for only 30 bucks more at Walmart.


----------



## Joktan (Jul 1, 2010)

my walmart a 32 gig is 300.i am buying mine off of amazon..much cheaper..


----------



## Urza (Jul 1, 2010)

Joktan said:
			
		

> my walmart a 32 gig is 300.i am buying mine off of amazon..much cheaper..


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Apple-iPod-Touch...-model/12510110


----------



## Joktan (Jul 1, 2010)

i stand corected...but i am still goin to get it off of amazon its  almost the same price.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 1, 2010)

32gb has got nintendo 64 emulator, which is (for me) reason enough to get that one.
You will have to jailbreak it though (for the n64...)
I got the 8gb myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Though it's not bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's great, and haven't ever experienced problems with any app at all...


----------



## metamaster (Jul 1, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> 32gb has got nintendo 64 emulator, which is (for me) reason enough to get that one.



The n64 games run pretty slowly, but its still better then on the 8gb or any second generation. (it can't be perfect, even on the ipad it lags a bit)


----------



## Apex (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that the new generation of iPods are coming out soon, maybe you should wait a little while?


----------



## Joktan (Jul 1, 2010)

i have been waiting long enough...in 27 days i will have my ipod touch 32 gb...


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 1, 2010)

Buy a cheap ass player for like 30$ like a Clip and then get an iPod Touch in the fall. or just man it out for 3 months.


----------



## Joktan (Jul 1, 2010)

i have a ipod shuffle for the last two years.it looks like crud andi have been saving for awhile and i am not goin to wait to get a different one.btw i have been manning it out since october.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 1, 2010)

I love being a consumer too. But seriously you'll be kicking yourself when then announce a new one.


----------



## Joktan (Jul 1, 2010)

no i wont. i was goin to get a the 8gb.but decided on 32.i would have been kicking myself if i got the 8.


----------



## Urza (Jul 1, 2010)

Joktan said:
			
		

> no i wont. i was goin to get a the 8gb.but decided on 32.i would have been kicking myself if i got the 8.


If you have to wait a month anyways, might as well wait one more month for the inevitable 4th gen at the same price point.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 1, 2010)

If you really can't wait for the new one, get the 32GB. You'll regret 8GB because it fills up so fast, especially since iOS devices are really focused on media like video which takes up a lot of space. I'd still wait for the 4th gen, because it might have things like a camera, the A4 chip, other features etc etc that you'll want. You'll most likely be regretting not waiting.


----------



## antonkan (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'll get iPod touch 32 GB soon if my parents have more money.


----------



## Joktan (Jul 1, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Joktan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am goin to be gone for a week and then working a whole week so i wont have time to get it till then.i really dont need a camera on it.if its a little faster thats fine by me.i am goin to get the 32  gb 3rd gen.and next year save for the 3ds or a new council.so right now thats fine for me.


----------



## Urza (Jul 2, 2010)

Joktan said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assuming the hardware will be based on iPhone 4, the main draw is going to be the retina display, which simply looks amazing and is a _major_ upgrade from the previous panels.


----------



## iFish (Jul 2, 2010)

It's not better graphics......
All it has is more ram.... and more memory.
Go for the 32GB.... more is better if you can afford it.


----------



## Urza (Jul 2, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> It's not better graphics......
> All it has is more ram.... and more memory.


That statement is decidedly false/ The 32GB has both a new GPU _and_ new CPU.


----------



## Joktan (Jul 2, 2010)

i seen how good it looks but i am dicided on getting the current model of it.its what i want.


----------



## Krestent (Jul 2, 2010)

Joktan said:
			
		

> i seen how good it looks but i am dicided on getting the current model of it.its what i want.


Meaning you'll get the 8GB or 32GB.  I'm going to go ahead and say that the 8GB *doesn't fully support iOS 4.*


----------



## Joktan (Jul 2, 2010)

i am getting the 32gb ipod touch 3rd gen.i was goin to get the 8 but after looking into it i decided the 32 is better.


----------

